
Uncovering the jobs that customers hire products and services to do - mblevin
https://medium.com/the-job-to-be-done/uncovering-the-jobs-that-customers-hire-products-and-services-to-do-834269006f50#.skyvkqsii
======
sharemywin
seems interesting.

